# Ashley Lynch / Sean MacLaggan / Media Offline



## Cypheras (Jan 18, 2017)

Twitter: https://twitter.com/ashleylynch
Other Twitter: https://twitter.com/GBGPost
Vimeo: https://vimeo.com/gingerbreadgirl
Website: https://t.co/OTgpuAQRSR
Film School Rejects:  https://filmschoolrejects.com/@ashleylynch

I will continue to update the OP as I find more on her, suprised there hasn't been a thread on her yet. She lives in Vancouver British Columbia. 









Ashley Lynch owns a failed media site and constantly complains about Trump and alt-right things as seen in these screenshots.














She was going off about "Chan Trolls" and this tweet is what made me decide to make the thread.

KIA Reddit mentioned her: https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/comments/2tjz1y/gamergate_media_watch_part_1_ashley_lynch/


----------



## Coldgrip (Jan 18, 2017)

Cypheras said:


>


Yeah, bronies are spergs and all, but this bitch is still going on about it?


----------



## Lackadaisy (Jan 19, 2017)

I can't find evidence of a screen-writing award. She doesn't mention specifics, oddly enough.


----------



## Henry Bemis (Jan 19, 2017)

How is she connected to the others on this subforum?


----------



## RK 672 (Jan 20, 2017)

Ashley Amber Lynch

Personal Website: http://gingerbreadgirlpost.com/ (http://archive.md/XxnM2)
For older posts: http://web.archive.org/web/20071205013848/http://www.ashleylynch.com/WordPress/index.php (http://archive.md/HMJh5)
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/ashlelynch (http://archive.md/XzPlP)
IMDB: http://www.imdb.com/name/nm3656880/ (http://archive.md/BcXMb)
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/gingerbreadgirlprod/ (http://archive.md/KAUSq)
Linked In: https://www.linkedin.com/in/ashley-lynch-2215746 (http://archive.md/VJHsB)
Vimeo: https://vimeo.com/gingerbreadgirl (http://archive.md/PdLdi) (If you wish to view her stuff, most of it's hosted on here)
Medium: https://medium.com/@ashleylynch (http://archive.md/a7ErR)
Ask.fm: http://ask.fm/ashleylynchgbg (http://archive.md/Skphp) (Somewhat active)
IndieGoGo: https://www.indiegogo.com/individuals/41488 (http://archive.md/xSCsq) (Launched 2 campaigns; 1 successful, although it never came out)
Flickr: https://www.flickr.com/photos/ashleylynch/ (http://archive.md/MTj01)

Attended the University of Saskatchewan from 1994 to 1995; not appearing to graduate.
Was physically crippled by a drunk driver in 2003, she made a short documentary about it: 






Lackadaisy said:


> I can't find evidence of a screen-writing award. She doesn't mention specifics, oddly enough.



It appears her short film that she wrote, "Don't Make Us", was a selection in the Geek Horror Short Film in 2012 and a selection in the Rio Grind Film Festival in 2012. Can't find much about that though. She also was one of the winners of the "From Our Dark Side" genre concept competition for "Suicide Girl": http://www.creativebc.com/2016/03/0...on-announce-winners-of-from-our-dark-side.php (http://archive.md/QNl0o)
Age: 42, not a 30 something like her social media profiles suggest. Lies about age in the documentary stating that she's five years younger than she actually is. See: 11:35. At 11:49, her real age at the time is shown, contradicting the earlier edits.
Date of Birth: 1/11/1975 (https://www.flickr.com/photos/ashleylynch/1338442615/) (http://archive.md/Yi4cs)
It appears that she is trans. Look at the 7 Year Impact video, around 11:40. Almost all instances of her name have been replaced as well as pronouns. Except for the one at the top which says "he denies having previous right-sided knee or ankle pain symptoms." Later, it mentions "his right hindfoot". For being an editor, she didn't do a very good job of editing out all this. Started transitioning in late 2007.
Original name: Sean MacLaggan
Has a daughter and ex-wife; never mentions either on her Twitter so I'm guessing her ex isn't letting her have contact with daughter.



Henry Bemis said:


> How is she connected to the others on this subforum?


She's a friend of Nyberg's: https://twitter.com/search?q=srhbutts from: ashleylynch&src=typd
Has Tweeted with Alex Leal: https://twitter.com/search?q=desertfox899 from: ashleylynch&src=typd
Has had some contact with Jake Alley: https://twitter.com/search?q=SecretGamerGrrl from: ashleylynch&src=typd
Knows Katherine Cross: https://twitter.com/search?q=Quinnae_Moon from: ashleylynch&src=typd
Tweets with David Gallant: https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&q=davidsgallant from: ashleylynch&src=typd
Is familiar with Tim Craig: https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&q=aguyuno from: ashleylynch&src=typd
Talks to Izzy Galvez: https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&q=iglvzx from: ashleylynch&src=typd


----------



## Honeybunny (Jan 20, 2017)

Wasn't she doxxed by /baphomet/ and people tried to play it off as Gamergate being behind it?


----------



## RK 672 (Jan 20, 2017)

Honeybunny said:


> Wasn't she doxxed by /baphomet/ and people tried to play it off as Gamergate being behind it?


She did. Someone (probably from baph) tried swatting her. She was fine with blaming GG.
http://lunararchivist.tumblr.com/post/109038262396/gamergate-media-watch-part-1-ashley-lynch


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 18, 2017)

And Ashley is still alive and still unfortunate.


----------



## Bikkeltijd (May 18, 2017)

I remember reading about her when she REEEE'd and people called her out on it resulting in this






Good job on the salty infodumps!


----------



## AnOminous (May 18, 2017)

WeaponsGradeAutism said:


> And Ashley is still alive and still unfortunate.
> 
> View attachment 221557



Oh look.  It's that bullshit statistic about 400% of trannies committing suicide three times before breakfast and then getting raped and murdered twice before lunch.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 18, 2017)

What will Sean find first? An actual talent for comedy, or his chin?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 26, 2017)

Bikkeltijd said:


> I remember reading about her when she REEEE'd and people called her out on it resulting in this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How does she not notice this was exactly what she said re-worded and not a real threat?


----------



## Trombonista (May 31, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> How does she not notice this was exactly what she said re-worded and not a real threat?


We have a rating Smiley to answer that.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 5, 2017)

It's ok to be white.


----------



## ConcernedAnon (Dec 5, 2017)

Cypheras said:


>



Holy crap it's like someone took a turtle lookin man and trooned them into a woman! Hmm... It looks exactly like that


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## Rekkington (Jan 16, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 330433
> 
> View attachment 332604



"My mom died today, I'm going to a movie about a shitty movie."


----------



## U 'MIRIN BRAH? (Jan 16, 2018)

Location: Canada

Fuck I hate so many of the cucks in this country


----------



## Chopinpiano (Jan 24, 2018)

Tranny hands are horrifying.


Does he know about this thread?


----------



## Gordon Cole (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Gordon Cole (Jul 19, 2018)

TIL trying to bridge the political divide makes Mark Duplass a terrorist sympathizer.


----------



## Coldgrip (Jul 19, 2018)

Sexy Times Hitler said:


> View attachment 480536


So just a wordier way of saying "it's not my job to educate you". Well bitch, it's not my job to care then.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Jul 25, 2018)

ConcernedAnon said:


> Holy crap it's like someone took a turtle lookin man and trooned them into a woman! Hmm... It looks exactly like that



I mean this in the kindest way possible, but she bears an uncanny resemblance to Porky Pig. I think it's the eyes and cheek structure.

I'd wager that whatever award she received was given to her for political reasons. She doesn't seem clever enough to make a truly gifted writer. She could be a good source of laughs if her reaction to having her words thrown back in her face is any indication.


----------



## Gordon Cole (Aug 21, 2018)

Dick Masterson responded to one of her tweets.


----------



## Alberto Balsalm (Aug 21, 2018)

Sexy Times Hitler said:


> Dick Masterson responded to one of her tweets.
> View attachment 524340


That's a pretty weak "gotcha". A few seconds of research would show that the phrase has basis in actual incidents that caused numerous fatalities. Of course, Alex Jones hasn't actually killed anyone with his videos, even if they are ridiculous.


----------



## c-no (Sep 7, 2018)

Ashley believes ComicsGate will burn out because of three things:


 

Maybe for the hashtag but the tism on all sides can live on.


----------



## Chiang Kai-shek (Sep 8, 2018)

Sexy Times Hitler said:


> Dick Masterson responded to one of her tweets.
> View attachment 524340


:autism: it’s _falsely _yelling fire in a theater. :autism:



c-no said:


> Ashley believes ComicsGate will burn out because of three things:
> View attachment 536716
> 
> Maybe for the hashtag but the tism on all sides can live on.


Even if #Comicsgate dies quickly you’ll never shut up about it. Especially somehow connect it to terrorism.


----------



## c-no (Sep 8, 2018)

PortsideDave said:


> :autism: it’s _falsely _yelling fire in a theater. :autism:
> 
> 
> Even if #Comicsgate dies quickly you’ll never shut up about it. Especially somehow connect it to terrorism.


ComicsGate was terrorism because it wanted to kill all non-white men and destroy the comics of the proud minorities that were surely breaking ground and not coming off as rehashes or a wheel that was already invented.


----------



## Sissy Galvez (Sep 8, 2018)

c-no said:


> Ashley believes ComicsGate will burn out because of three things:
> View attachment 536716
> 
> Maybe for the hashtag but the tism on all sides can live on.


Ashley Lynch is a tranny who inserted himself into gamergate and now comicsgate looking for arguments to cry harassment at. He has nothing to do with either industry.


----------



## Gordon Cole (Oct 31, 2018)

White knighting MS-13.


----------



## Bunny at Law (Oct 31, 2018)

Sexy Times Hitler said:


> White knighting MS-13.
> View attachment 581199


When you miss the mark this badly, being technically correct doesn't even matter. The original MS-13 didn't spend its time murdering middle schoolers; this is akin to saying "pomeranians descended from wolves. They were able to take down entire elk." You're not wrong, but who the fuck cares?


----------



## break these cuffs (Nov 1, 2018)

Sexy Times Hitler said:


> White knighting MS-13.
> View attachment 581199


I agree. It's tragic we let those spics come here in the first place. Keeping them out would have prevented MS-13 from ever existing.


----------



## LN 910 (Jan 2, 2019)

Holy shit hahaha


 
The avatar really fails to represent her downs face.


----------



## Rei is shit (Jan 2, 2019)

Even her cartoon avatar hides her chin. That is a level of insecurity not even leafy reached.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Jan 3, 2019)

Because I got sick of seeing that same picture over and over.



Spoiler: more different
























Nah. Doesn't help.


----------



## GenderCop (Jan 3, 2019)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 327589
> View attachment 327590
> 
> View attachment 327588
> ...


many twitter libs consider this person a dumbass and a blight since they're canadian & don't know US politics for shit but go & on like they do. they seemed not to understand 'govt shutdown' for example.  they stick their nose into american convos & stick out like sore thumb.

didn't know they were trans. so is this a brianna wu "erase all evidence i was ever a man" type?  i don't think most ppl currently arguing with him know this.

you should put it in the lead description of the thread, since it might be good for a chimpout.


----------



## Android raptor (Jan 4, 2019)

Is she trans? Because to me she actually looks like a cis woman, albiet an extremely ugly, turtle-looking one.


----------



## WaltherPPGAY (Jan 13, 2019)

Android raptor said:


> Is she trans? Because to me she actually looks like a cis woman, albiet an extremely ugly, turtle-looking one.



The ED page is quite comprehensive, with the entire journey from single father to horrifying post-surgery photo to more current blobfish state.


----------



## Ralph Barnhardt (May 5, 2019)

I kept seeing this #StunningAndBrave being retweeted by one of my favorites, The Moviebob, and wondered who this person was.  I was very happy to see that the farms do not disappoint.

I just wanted to make everyone aware that Ashley's got himself a new Youtube channel called Media Offline with two whole vidjas on it.



Spoiler: Appropriate view count









The ratings are disabled because of course they are


----------



## Hellfire (May 6, 2019)

He's involved himself in Comicsgate/weebwars, supporting the "anti" side harassers of course.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (May 6, 2019)

What's marginalized about dumpy, middle aged costhots?


----------



## Sissy Galvez (May 6, 2019)

Hellfire said:


> He's involved himself in Comicsgate/weebwars, supporting the "anti" side harassers of course.
> View attachment 748510
> 
> View attachment 748511
> ...


Well Aswan hasn’t nothing else going on in his license including a career so why not? 

This idiot loves for gamergate/comicsgate controversies to try and remain relevant.


----------



## Hellfire (May 6, 2019)

Ralph Barnhardt said:


> I kept seeing this #StunningAndBrave being retweeted by one of my favorites, The Moviebob, and wondered who this person was.  I was very happy to see that the farms do not disappoint.
> 
> I just wanted to make everyone aware that Ashley's got himself a new Youtube channel called Media Offline with two whole vidjas on it.
> 
> ...


He's already ebegging for a channel with 2 videos and less than 2,000 views.



The usual rat king losers are RRREEEing over this reply, but of course not a single one of them has given money as seen above.


----------



## Frosted Snowflakes (Jun 2, 2019)

Cow crossover with TheQuartering on Twitter.


----------



## Sissy Galvez (Jun 3, 2019)

Sean is talking about KF again while still trying to insert himself in CG to get another 15 min of fame. The little bit of relevance he gained all died out after GG went away.


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 3, 2019)

Snowflake Buster said:


> Cow crossover with TheQuartering on Twitter.
> View attachment 782856


He's trying to grift on YouTube by starting fights with the ComicsGate and other content creators.





Cow crossover with Awex Leal


----------



## kadoink (Jun 3, 2019)

This thing is still around? revolting.


----------



## Notgoodwithusernames (Jun 3, 2019)

Tried to watch her videos. I couldn’t even make it through part one. That... things voice is just too grating


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 3, 2019)

One of his targets hit him with a copyright takedown and he got a strike.


"Assure you, I'm not making money off this" is perhaps a half-truth since he has no YouTube monetization (and is obviously a grifter trying to attack creators with large platforms to get relevance for himself), however we know he made a Patreon account weeks ago and of course the video has been posted as content for it so he is in fact profiting to some degree off of it.


----------



## Grimm (Jun 3, 2019)

Hellfire said:


> One of his targets hit him with a copyright takedown and he got a strike.



Jessi released a video realizing that making a copyright strike was a bit of a dick move and had has removed it.


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## TexOffender (Nov 14, 2019)

Ya Boi Zack did a video on this troons bitching on the sonic movie redesign. She bitched but actually liked the new sonic.


----------



## Ralph Barnhardt (May 28, 2021)

Posting this here as well because Sean deserves credit for setting off FilmRobert's latest ass showing





Spoiler: Tweeted pics with links






			https://twitter.com/ashleylynch/status/1397643513580326912
		









						Ashley Lynch™ ✂️🎬 on Twitter: "I'm watching SEVEN SAMURAI and realiz…
					

archived 28 May 2021 11:49:15 UTC




					archive.ph
				






To be fair Seven Samurai is so long there is a built in intermission in the middle of the movie.  To be even more fair I have never heard anyone, ever, argue that their movie gets to be long because Seven Samurai is super long.  It's a nice strawman he's constructed.


			https://twitter.com/ashleylynch/status/1203599418823364615
		









						Ashley Lynch™ ✂️🎬 on Twitter: "Avengers Endgame There's not much tha…
					

archived 27 May 2021 16:39:59 UTC




					archive.ph
				











			https://twitter.com/ashleylynch/status/1397963890504261632
		




And what a lovely hill it was.


----------



## Positron (Apr 3, 2022)




----------

